
[2015][video]Rapid prototyping and product management lessons from Google - Brandrsn
http://www.mindtheproduct.com/2015/07/video-tom-chi-on-rapid-prototyping-product-management/
======
Brandrsn
A follow-up to Tom Chi's excellent talk on building a Google Glass prototype
on his first day at Google: [http://www.mindtheproduct.com/2012/12/rapid-
prototyping-goog...](http://www.mindtheproduct.com/2012/12/rapid-prototyping-
google-glass-by-tom-chi/)

